

Fox's 'Prison Break' Free On Hulu, But 1 Million Prefer BitTorrent - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/fox-s-prison-break-free-on-hulu-but-1-million-prefer-bittorrent

======
noonespecial
Hulu doesn't work full-screen on any of my 3 high-spec factory installed Vista
PC's. VLC does. (Its about the only thing that does).

Fox should just release the commercial containing episodes of the show
straight onto bittorrent. If the quality is good and they are well seeded,
most people will download the official versions.

